# Want to buy Alpines



## ronjohn (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi, I'm wanting to purchase a few Alpines to raise and train for packing etc.. was hoping someone could point me in the right direction for purchasing etc. I'm located in Ohio.
thx in advance for any help


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What part of Ohio?


----------



## ronjohn (Feb 26, 2018)

Eastern


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Are you wanting purebred?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Why Alpines?


----------



## ronjohn (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm open to suggestions, my only experience with pack goats has been with Alpines and was very impressed with how well they did in the backcountry over the wk. Any helpful insight will be greatly appreciated. thx


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

@goathiker and @Damfino are pack goat people if I recall correctly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you are closer to North Eastern, Goats Rock may be able to help you. @Goats Rock


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I just saw this. I will start kidding in April and go through June. If you (or anyone) needs or wants kids, I will have a lot! I am only keeping a select few. All will get heat treated colostrum and be ready for a new home. 

PM me for phone no. etc.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My internet is being sporadic and iPad is being stupid. I will answer your pm as soon as I can. I'm sorry.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I did send you a pm.


----------

